# Look what I got



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 7, 2006)

Been away from the forum for a few days since Jan 5th. 

Reason: My girlfriend just gave birth to this lovely baby boy

Hes bout 5 hours old here


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 7, 2006)

Christian! Congrats man! :D


----------



## jamriding (Jan 7, 2006)

Well done to everyone.


----------



## Niah (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats dude !


----------



## IvanP (Jan 7, 2006)

Christian! Congratulations!! You look proud!


----------



## fv (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations Christian. Glad that everyone's okay. You'll see that this is quite an amazing experience. I've got 3 boys myself and they are my joy.

FV


----------



## FrozeN (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats! :wink:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats Christian!

5 hours ago and you are already back to VI :shock: :wink:


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations Christian. Speaking with 20 years experience, I suggest you do both yourselves a favor and get him one of these. :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, and get the heck off the internet - you'll need the sleep!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations Christian! When he's 10 hours old put him on the keyboards


----------



## Ed (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAHAHHAHAHHA
That baby sucking tooth thing is brilliant!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 8, 2006)

hehe thanks guys :D

Patrick - hes 5 hours old on the pictures, not when I made the post (I'm a net-junkie, but not that bad :D ). He was a few days old when I posted 

And WHERE can I get one of those things?!? Damn funny


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 8, 2006)

Bravo, Christian. What a beautiful way to start the new year! Congratulations. :D 

Don't forget to get him to sign him up with V.I. next week. We've got a new dribble/diaper section going up to deal with younger members' interests. :wink:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 8, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Bravo, Christian. What a beautiful way to start the new year! Congratulations. :D
> 
> Don't forget to get him to sign him up with V.I. next week. We've got a new dribble/diaper section going up to deal with younger members' interests. :wink:



Thanks. Indeed a nice way to start the new year. I really feared he would be born new years eve or christmas. Not fun days to have a birthday


----------



## choir (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations Christian


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 8, 2006)

Will there be a group-buy eventually?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations Christian - pretty incredible feeling to be a pop, huh! :D 


Rob


----------



## José Herring (Jan 8, 2006)

Christian Marcussen said:


> I really feared he would be born new years eve or christmas. Not fun days to have a birthday



I was born on New Years Eve it's not so bad. :lol: 

You have a lot of fun ahead of you.

Love too your new family.

Jose


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 8, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Will there be a group-buy eventually?



After last night - yes :D


----------



## jc5 (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations Christian!
Looks like an excellent acquisition in the photo. :D


----------



## madbulk (Jan 8, 2006)

congratulations, Christian, from a very proud and happy daddy who wishes you that same joy. 
he's beautiful, man.
all the best.


----------



## PaulR (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations to Christian and family.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Christian,

My congratulations to your girlfriend and yourself!

It's great to be dad, sometimes difficult and hard, but definitely worth everything you invest in your kids.

My son is about to become 21 in a month... still can remember him being born and being this small. 

I actually "caught" 2 of my daughters, because the birth went very easy and quickly and the midwife wasn't there yet.

The first time that scares the hell out of you! The next time you feel like Tarzan! Haha.

Again, congratz Christian!


----------



## D.J. (Jan 10, 2006)

COOL!


how does it work?


----------



## D.J. (Jan 10, 2006)

ha ha

I make joke.

Mine's due in march.

scared.







Congratulations. you look way cooler than I will. 
A very confident Dad. One lucky baby.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 10, 2006)

josejherring said:


> I was born on New Years Eve..



Oh? I thought it was in a crossfire hurricane as the Rolling Stones song suggests...


----------



## Andy B (Jan 10, 2006)

That's great news Christian.

Hang in there, after the first four years it gets much easier :lol: - well maybe :shock: .


----------

